# Has Anyone Fitted a Kitchen Area Extractor Fan?



## thegreatpan

Whilst away in February, we noticed that unlike my old Hymer there is no extractor fan fitted above the hob in the kitchen area of our Arto. 

Has anyone solved this as SWMBO complaned about the draught/rain when I opened the roof window.


----------



## havingfun

*has anybody fitted a extractor in kitchen*

hi,

we had the same problem in our hobby,and bernard has fitted a domectic cooker hood,it has a carbon filter,and a damp extractor,and two lights,it was about £140, and it works great,he fitted it onto one of the lights over the cooker.

he took the light fitting out,used the live feed to power the hood,and fixed it under the cuboard,where the light was,

and, in the roof vent he fixed a camping 12 volt fan,with a couple of clips from screwfix,so we can just lift it off,and he ran the lead as well to where he took the light out, oh the fan is back to front,so instead of blowing air in the van,it pulls it out.

dont ask......i wanted a posh one,£500 worth,i got a £5 fan and 2 clips from screwfix. but he,s a clever [person].
,
mags


----------



## Rapide561

*Extractor*

Hi

I am a bit "anti extractor". I have a Dometic extractor fitted as standard equipment. On the plus side, yes it causes some air movement but is not very powerful.

On the downside....

1) The ducting runs through the cupboard above, taking up valuable storage spave. 
2) On a cold or windy day, you can feel cold air coming in through the extractor.

I prefer to open the window etc when cooking and close it when finished. The closed window does not allow cold air in!

If an extractor was an optional extra on a new build motorhome, it is an option I would passby.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A pal of mine used a mini heater fan.
Dave p


----------

